
Ask HN: Why mismatch between dates on HN page and search/API? - s9w
Take this story for example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13969114<p>At the time of writing, this is listed at &quot;5 hours ago&quot;. But when you search for this story over the API or on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=sloppy%20land%20surveyor&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix=false&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story , it says &quot;a day ago&quot;. The API lists the correct date as 1490632191, which also points into the latter direction.<p>What&#x27;s up with this? Is this a case of a story being kinda resubmitted by HN staff?
======
detaro
> _Is this a case of a story being kinda resubmitted by HN staff?_

Probably, but because nobody except the mods than can give you a definitive
answer on this you really should ask them (e-mail is in the footer) instead of
posting here and ask for guesses.

------
DrScump
Wow, I just emailed dang about this misbehavior yesterday.

They _did_ fix the bug with search not handling quotes properly, however.

